# john deere 180 won't start



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello again, been about a year I think. When I try to start my 180 all little lights light up, even the mower pto switch clicks, yet the starter wont engage or even try to turn the engine over. So I thought I would try the old ground with a screw driver trick on the starter, It starts spinning, you can hear it, yet it won't engage to turn the motor, Knowing all of this, would you say the starter is bad???? What else might be the problem??? Any help is greatly appreciated. thanks!:bigusa:


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*Think I got it*

Ok, its the solenoid on the starter, won't plung down and push the bendix up to engage the starter. thanks though, I'm sure I'll have some other issue arise lol.:usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, while we're waiting to hear about the completed operation, Hows about a photo of that Lab son of yours?


----------

